# Wirbt mich jemand in World of Warcraft?



## Sandman296 (3. Juni 2012)

Hi. Mag mich jemand in WOW werben? Hab gestern mein Acc verkauft und bereue es schon wieder 

Möchte allerdings mind. 2 Chars auf 80 ziehen! Das bedeutet für EUCH das ihr automatisch ein 3. umsonst habt da ich euch ja insgesamt 80 Level schenken kann dann.

Dazu kommt: Ihr habt ein Monat free play in wow  + Reiserakete.

Meine Vorrausetzung: 

-Hohe Onlineaktivität ( 1 Woche pro 80er max. ) ( aus eigener Erfahrung kein Problem! Mein Kollege und ich packen das easy in 3 Tagen mit ca 20h Spielzeit. )
-Wir leveln auf Antonidas/Allianz
-Skype wäre von Vorteil. Addet mich da unter dem Namen " benjamin296. "


Ich bin heute fast den ganzen Tag noch online.


----------



## Girderia (3. Juni 2012)

ich würds amchen, ig name wäre allerdings praktisch


dann nicht


----------



## Mirolie (14. Juni 2012)

He suchst du noch, ich suche ebenfalls für Antonidas Allianz jemanden den ich werben kann.


----------

